# blueline 3.5" direct flusher



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

<P>Anyone with experience with one of these. trying to choose 2 glazer sizes and saw this guy on walltools. going blueline for flusher combo with tube roller and glazers. not sure of sizes tho.  <A href="http://www.walltools.com/blu-cg3.html">http://www.walltools.com/blu-cg3.html</A>   also may go one flusher and one angle head for finish. tooooooo many choices. </P>


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

not sure what happened to link

http://www.walltools.com/blu-cg3.html


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

or maybe a finishing set with a flusher head for tape coat **** i dunno!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

